# Factory rear turn signal bulbs vs. LED amber bulbs



## BillDawg (Jun 7, 2003)

If I replaced the factory rear turn signal bulbs in my '97 Sentra GXE with LED amber bulbs (or am I supposed to use clear ones?), would there be any noticeable difference? I like how some of the newer luxury cars use LED bulbs and they flash seemingly "instantly" without the gradual dimming/brightening in between flashes with regular bulbs - would I be able to get this same effect if I switched my bulbs, or is it a bit more complicated than that? Any other advantages/disadvantages of LEDs?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

LED's are supposed to last longer because they use less power

and as long as u use the right size they will fit.....the lights will blink fast too


----------



## BillDawg (Jun 7, 2003)

Cool.

And okay, I'm assuming for the rear turn signals, you use _white_ LED bulbs on my car and not amber ones, since I'm looking at the back of a '97 Sentra now on eBay and noticed that the lenses are already amber. Brain fart


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

amber would work, if u get white, they probably wont light up bright enough, i have red ones in my rear, then i smoked the tails, so when they flash, they flash red instead of amber


----------



## BillDawg (Jun 7, 2003)

I would think that white would be brighter than amber through an amber lens?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

BillDawg said:


> *I would think that white would be brighter than amber through an amber lens? *


nope, especially not at day


----------

